# Platformunabhänghigkeit von Java (Applets)



## Zaphod (16. Feb 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe in den letzten Tagen ein paar Applets auf Mac OS X geschrieben. Als ich diese auf einem Windows-PC ausführen wollte gab der Browser (InternetExplorer) an, dass die Class xyz nicht gefunden wurde, obwohl der Pfad im Applet-Tag, der HTML-Seite korrekt angegeben wurde. Was ist schief gelaufen? 

Erstaunt hat mich weiter, dass das Applet nach einer Neukompilierung auf einem Windows-Rechner nicht mehr auf meinem Mac laufen wollte. Ausgegeben wurde die selbe Fehlermeldung, wie beim IE - jetzt allerdings von Safari.

Bitte helft mit - ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung, was da schief gelaufen sein kann.


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Feb 2006)

Ist auf beiden Systemen dasselbe JRE installiert?


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Feb 2006)

Mit welcher/welchen Version/en hast du kompiliert. (SDK-Version auf dem Mac und auf dem PC)
Welche VM-Version ist für den IE aktiviert? (Einstellungen im Browser)


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Feb 2006)

Tjaa!

Sieht so aus als ob die Herz aus Gold keinen Internetanschluß hat  ???:L


----------



## Zaphod (16. Feb 2006)

Hallo Leute!

@Leroy: Jaja, ich hab mir auch schon überlegt, ob es wohl daran liegt, dass ich beide Systeme auf Marvin laufen hab. Erscheint mir nach längeren Tests jedoch eher unwahrscheinlich, da auch auf nativer Hardware das selbe Problem auftritt. 

Ganz im Ernst. Ich hab auf beiden Systemen das JDK 1.5.0 installiert. Es sollte also daher keine Inkompatibilität herrschen. Aber auch auf anderen Windows-PCs mit anderen JDKs laufen meine am Mac geschriebenen Applets nicht. Das funktioniert nur, wenn ich dies dann auch unter Windows neu kompiliere. Dann verweigert allerdings mein Mac deren Ausführung.

Ihr könnt es ja mal selber testen. Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen mal ein Spiel ins Forum unter der Rubrik Codeschnipsel und Projekte gepostet (http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=27782). Dies wurde auch unter OS X kompiliert und läuft ebenfalls nicht auf den Windows-PCs, die ich zum Test verwendet habe.

PS: Das Spiel läuft in Zwischen etwas flüssiger und es sind nicht mehr alle Methoden public deklariert. Unter dem Link findet ihr aber immer noch die alte Version.


----------



## Zaphod (17. Feb 2006)

Hallo und schöne Grüße von der Heart of Gold,

wie ich gestern festgestellt habe, is Marvin wirklich nicht dafür verantwortlich, dass meine Applets nicht auf unterschiedlichen OSes laufen. Vielmehr lag es daran, dass ich zwar auf beiden Systemen das JDK 1.5 installiert, aber nicht aktiviert hatte.

Trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------

